# Camberley Heath, June 18th - Draw & details



## TXL (Jun 8, 2012)

Details of the day:

8am: 9 holes golf. Play holes 1 to 3 & 13 to 18.
From 10:30am: Brunch
12 noon: 18 holes golf
7pm: 2 course dinner - will be earlier if we all get round in 4hrs 
Dinner menu is:


Half Roast Chicken with Chipolata, Bacon spiral and savoury stuffing
Warm deep apple pie and custard
Morning 9 holes:

08:00 swinger, ArnoldArmChewer, bratty, richart's guest - Jeremy
08:08    Pieman, murphthemog, Leftie, Znuffzz
08:16    imurg, sawtooth, PNWokingham, putputput
08:24    Justone, HawkeyeMS, Twire, haplesshacker
08:32    rickg, richart, full_throttle, full_throttle's guest
08:40    Foxholer, Crow, The19thHole, anotherdouble
08:48    therod, Rob2, richart's guest - Geoff, Hooker
08:56    sev112, HomerJSimpson, Wookie, Wookie's guest

After brunch 18 holes:

12:00    TXL, Ethan, bratty    
12:08    Duncan Mackie, MashieNiblick, RichardC    
12:16    swinger, murphthemog, haplesshacker    
12:24    Pieman, ArnoldArmChewer, Twire, putputput
12:32    imurg, HawkeyeMS, Leftie, Znuffzz
12:40    Justone, sawtooth, PNWokingham, Wookie
12:48    rickg, Crow, richart's guest - Jeremy,full_throttle
12:56    Foxholer, richart, Wookie's guest,  Hooker
13:04    therod, HomerJSimpson, The19thHole, full_throttle's guest
13:12    sev112, Rob2, richart's guest - Geoff, anotherdouble


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2012)

You mean there's golf as well a slap-up dinner?

Great stuff Anthony, now all we need is Woburn weather rather than Woodhall.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2012)

Better be some brunch left for us teeing off last or there will be plenty of toys out of the pram!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really looking forward to it although my game seems to have gone AWOL just in time


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely gutted I had to pull out of this


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Absolutely gutted I had to pull out of this 

Click to expand...

Phew!

Camberley were worried - they're running a little short of Sand/Seed mix.......:rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 8, 2012)

You might get me on the longest drive his time Imurg (as long as those who actually do hit it a long way miss he fairway again )


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Phew!

Camberley were worried - they're running a little short of Sand/Seed mix.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There's always one predictable knob.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Leftie, pieman, and swinger, I get all the long hitters?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Leftie, pieman, and swinger, I get all the long hitters?
		
Click to expand...

I think Anthony may have got confused when you won the longest drive comp at Woburn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2012)

With the state of your current game Murph even I've got a chance of outdriving you


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like there may be time for a few beers over brunch. What time does the bar open Anthony ?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Leftie, pieman, and swinger, I get all the long hitters?
		
Click to expand...

It's a cunning plan Murph.

We play our 3d shots and then go and help the other 2 look for their drives.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2012)

Pig sick that I can't make this now.
Hope everybody has a great day
Rob


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Pig sick that I can't make this now.
Hope everybody has a great day
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Ohh who is 1st alt?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Ohh who is 1st alt?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PieMan (Jun 9, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Leftie, pieman, and swinger, I get all the long hitters?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate - I've got a huge weekend prior to Monday so will be glad just to get it off the tee!!!


----------



## Hooker (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for organising it Anthony, Im really s*****ng myse...........I mean looking forward to it now!

Whats the format for play? just stableford in the afternoon?


----------



## TXL (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooker said:



			Thanks for organising it Anthony, Im really s*****ng myse...........I mean looking forward to it now!

Whats the format for play? just stableford in the afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Do not worry about it, it will be good fun as these days normally are 

Format is stableford for both morning and afternoon, with seperate prizes for both


----------



## TXL (Jun 9, 2012)

I have had a PM from anotherdouble saying he has to drop out. I have confirmed the number with the club already so may not be able to get him a refund (will negotiate on his behalf  ). 

So, if there is anyone out there who can fill the slot at this short notice, please let me know asap.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 9, 2012)

TXL said:



			I have had a PM from anotherdouble saying he has to drop out. I have confirmed the number with the club already so may not be able to get him a refund (will negotiate on his behalf  ). 

So, if there is anyone out there who can fill the slot at this short notice, please let me know asap.
		
Click to expand...

Sundance might be up for it, I'll drop him a text now


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 9, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Sundance might be up for it, I'll drop him a text now
		
Click to expand...

Scratch that, h can't make it


----------



## richart (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't Science Boy want to play ?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 10, 2012)

richart said:



			Didn't Science Boy want to play ?
		
Click to expand...

he certainly seemed keen a couple of weeks ago. 

I'm looking forward to playing with Rob after meeting him at Worthing 

and also really looking forward to playing with the forum leg-end that is Homer J:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 10, 2012)

therod said:



			he certainly seemed keen a couple of weeks ago. 

I'm looking forward to playing with Rob after meeting him at Worthing 

and also really looking forward to playing with the forum leg-end that is Homer J:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im umming and arring as I am running short of holiday at work with all things being booked off. The wife wanted me to save some for wedding anniversary but also have enough so I could visit her throughout the year. 

I have something happening on Tuesday that could make or break my plans for the year so if there is space left then I can let you know.

I just need to know where I am needed and when in the rest of my plans first.


----------



## TXL (Jun 10, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			so if there is space left then I can let you know.
		
Click to expand...

There is space, let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2012)

therod said:



			and also really looking forward to playing with the forum leg-end that is Homer J:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bet you aren't saying that at the end!!!! Really looking forward to it too. Hope the weather is good as it is a hard enough course without strong wind or rain


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 11, 2012)

looking forward to this. Are there any practice facilities prior to tee off in't morning?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 11, 2012)

znuffzz said:



			looking forward to this. Are there any practice facilities prior to tee off in't morning?
		
Click to expand...

There's an indoor net and "bring your own" practice ground IIRC. There's also a putting green next to the 1st tee.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

znuffzz said:



			looking forward to this. Are there any practice facilities prior to tee off in't morning?
		
Click to expand...

No, the bar doesn't open til later.


----------



## TXL (Jun 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			There's an indoor net and "bring your own" practice ground IIRC. There's also a putting green next to the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

This is almost correct, there is also a chipping green.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 11, 2012)

TXL said:



			This is almost correct, there is also a chipping green.
		
Click to expand...

I'm impressed I remembered! I also remember where the chipping green is now...I was too busy eating lunch and drinking beer which is why I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			...I was too busy eating lunch and drinking beer which is why I didn't pay much attention to it.
		
Click to expand...

And seeing as you can't chip anyway, why run the risk of either losing a few balls.......or injuring someone else using it..........  :whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			And seeing as you can't chip anyway, why run the risk of either losing a few balls.......or injuring someone else using it..........  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know I only thin three out of five chips nowadays! Hooray for improvement! :whoo:


----------



## TXL (Jun 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			And seeing as you can't chip anyway, why run the risk of either losing a few balls.......or injuring someone else using it..........  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

or denting a few cars


----------



## PieMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'll have you know I only thin three out of five chips nowadays! Hooray for improvement! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good man - hopefully the next time we play together then I will be able to do away with my shin pads......!!


----------



## The19thHole (Jun 11, 2012)

Anthony, can you tell us a little bit of info about the course (inside knowledge if you like)?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			Anthony, can you tell us a little bit of info about the course (inside knowledge if you like)?
		
Click to expand...

Look out for the hidden pond?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Look out for the hidden pond?
		
Click to expand...

the 16th?? trying to remember which hole that it's on. Or maybe your talking about the hole next to the halfway house, lets be honest the amount of rain we have had that gulley could well resemble a pond




edited...just checked the stroke saver on CHGC website


----------



## PieMan (Jun 11, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			Anthony, can you tell us a little bit of info about the course (inside knowledge if you like)?
		
Click to expand...

It's a brutal beast of a heathland course, favouring only the very best golfers with the ability to hit the ball arrow straight, carrying a minimum 250 yards off the tee...................... :whoo:  !!


----------



## TXL (Jun 11, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			Anthony, can you tell us a little bit of info about the course (inside knowledge if you like)?
		
Click to expand...

It's a heathland course where you will need to be able to play uphill, downhill and side hill shots and any combination thereof!  Harry Colt believed you should be able to play all types of shot.

There is a pond on the 16th that you cannot see from the tee but is in range!

There is a course guide on the website

We will be using the white tees. I thought about asking for the blues, but then decided that it would not be fair for all


----------



## TXL (Jun 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			carrying a minimum 250 yards off the tee...................... :whoo:  !!
		
Click to expand...

You exagerate Pieman, only need to carry the ball 245 yards


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 11, 2012)

TXL said:



			There is a pond on the 16th that you cannot see from the tee but is in range!
		
Click to expand...

Not if you pop a tactical drive into the bushes on the right near the clubhouse and block out an approach shot to the green. Nice and dry over there. It's a small window, but I have the game to thread the needle.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

TXL said:



			There is a pond on the 16th that you cannot see from the tee but is in range! 

Click to expand...

You can always hook it left, fat it short, and hole your chip shot. I did.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

I will point it out to my group this time. Won't stop me blobbing it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there still a space going?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've just had a look at the website and wish I hadn't.

Looks absolutely superb. Enjoy.


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Is there still a space going?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, PM TXL for confirmation.


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			No, the bar doesn't open til later.
		
Click to expand...





			and "bring your own" practice ground IIRC
		
Click to expand...

so "bring your own" practice ground is a veiled reference to an emergency hip flask? tip top


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I've just had a look at the website and wish I hadn't.

Looks absolutely superb. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

It really is lovely. I'm going to be in a really bad mood this time next week.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			It really is lovely. I'm going to be in a really bad mood this time next week.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be thinking of you.........!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I've just had a look at the website and wish I hadn't.

Looks absolutely superb. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

yep - having folowed TXL's link and looked at the hole by hole I have to agree it looks fantastic. fingers crossed for the weather etc!


----------



## rickg (Jun 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm going to be in a really bad mood this time next week.
		
Click to expand...


So am  I.............I'll be a year  older!:cheers:


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2012)

rickg said:



			So am  I.............I'll be a year  older!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Had forgotten about that - damn - we'll be in a mood together then!! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

My birthday on Sunday so another year older and not necessarily wiser


----------



## TXL (Jun 12, 2012)

I have made a couple of adjustments to the tee groupings since anotherdouble had to drop out. So here are the new groups:

Morning

08:00 - swinger, ArnoldArmChewer, bratty, richart's guest - Jeremy
08:08 - Pieman, murphthemog, Leftie, Znuffzz
08:16 - imurg, sawtooth, PNWokingham, putputput
08:24 - Justone, HawkeyeMS, Twire, haplesshacker
08:32 - rickg, richart, full_throttle, full_throttle's guest
08:40 - Foxholer, Crow, The19thHole    
08:48 - therod, Rob2, richart's guest - Geoff, Hooker
08:56 - sev112, HomerJSimpson, Wookie, Wookie's guest

Afternoon

12:00 - TXL, Ethan, bratty, MashieNiblick
12:08 - swinger, murphthemog, haplesshacker, Duncan Mackie
12:16 - Pieman, ArnoldArmChewer, Twire, RichardC
12:24 - imurg, HawkeyeMS, Leftie, putputput
12:32 - Justone, sawtooth, PNWokingham, Znuffzz
12:40 - rickg, Crow, richart's guest - Jeremy, Wookie
12:48 - Foxholer, richart, Wookie's guest, full_throttle
12:56 - therod, HomerJSimpson, The19thHole, Hooker
13:04 - sev112, Rob2, richart's guest - Geoff, full_throttle's guest

I trust all the birthday boys will have recovered sufficiently before they tee off      :cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 12, 2012)

Did I do/say something to upset you Anthony?

I'm just wondering why (how the heck)  I'm teeing off at 8.08 when a gentleman wouldn't usually arise from his sack until at least 7.30 a.m., have breakfast, poodle down to junction 6 of the M25 and join the queue heading clockwise for an anticipated 2 hour journey.

Maybe I should have take the 18 hole option. :mmm:


Oh well.  Suppose I'll have to stay up after my first pee break of the night and have an early start.  Wouldn't normally have bothered as I'm only with Pieman and Murph but haven't yet met Znuffzz so will make the effort to get there in time.


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 13, 2012)

hello


----------



## TXL (Jun 13, 2012)

For those of you that rely on Sat-Navs, please make sure you use the correct road!  I have known guests being directed to the 13th tee rather than the clubhouse 

The address to use is:

Camberley Heath Golf Club
*Golf Drive
Camberley*
Surrey
GU15 1JG

Those that ended up in the wrong location have used the postcode only!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 13, 2012)

znuffzz said:



			hello
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2012)

TXL said:



For those of you that rely on Sat-Navs, please make sure you use the correct road!  I have known guests being directed to the 13th tee rather than the clubhouse 

Click to expand...

What exactly is Sat Nav ? I will get my usual aa route printed, and try and read it on my knee.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2012)

TXL said:



For those of you that rely on Sat-Navs, please make sure you use the correct road!  I have known guests being directed to the 13th tee rather than the clubhouse 

The address to use is:

Camberley Heath Golf Club
*Golf Drive
Camberley*
Surrey
GU15 1JG

Those that ended up in the wrong location have used the postcode only!

Click to expand...


That happened to me at the last meet, turned up as my group were teeing off...lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2012)

richart said:



			What exactly is Sat Nav ? I will get my usual aa route printed, and try and read it on my knee.

Click to expand...

 

Just a heads up for anyone following him to the club.....don't.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this a qualifier????
I predict another .1 for James.
He'll soon be only 6 putts better than me
;-)


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

Bit of bad news, both Ethan and ArnoldArmChewer have had to pull out for business reasons.

So, if there is anyone out there that would like to play, or has someone they know who could play, drop me a note asap.  I may be able to fill one of the slots, but not both.


----------



## wookie (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll ask around at our place tomorrow but guess its probably too shorter notice for most.

Whats the dress code for dinner there Anthony?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 15, 2012)

txl said:



			bit of bad news, both ethan and arnoldarmchewer have had to pull out for business reasons.

So, if there is anyone out there that would like to play, or has someone they know who could play, drop me a note asap.  I may be able to fill one of the slots, but not both.
		
Click to expand...

arrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

wookie said:



			Whats the dress code for dinner there Anthony?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual. No jeans of denim or similar material, no tee shirts or trainers.

Jackets and ties are NOT required


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 15, 2012)

PM Sent to you TXL


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			PM Sent to you TXL
		
Click to expand...

Reply sent


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			arrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Jon, you know you want to attend really


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 15, 2012)

TXL said:



			Jon, you know you want to attend really 

Click to expand...

I do! I really do. But it's logisically impossible!


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I do! I really do. But it's logisically impossible!
		
Click to expand...

The course manager even got a new load of divot mix in when I told him you may be attending


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry Anthony I am sure I can make good use of it.:mmm:


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

Good news, I have had a couple of fine fellows step forward to take the 2 vacant places.  

Twire has a mate, Frank, who will join us for the afternoon and GeneralStore, for whom it will be a first forum meeting, will join us for the full day  

Thank you lads! :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you get my PM Anthony?


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Did you get my PM Anthony?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, not a problem.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wookie (Jun 16, 2012)

No rain forecast now


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 16, 2012)

wookie said:



			No rain forecast now

Click to expand...

Not according to the met office which is forecasting rain most of the day 

However, it changes about 5 times a day so could still change


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Did you get my PM Anthony?
		
Click to expand...

Was this the request for porta loos on every tee box?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there a prize for finishing last?

The way I'm swinging it's going to be a battle between me and my guest as to who gets that honour.


----------



## wookie (Jun 16, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not according to the met office which is forecasting rain most of the day 

However, it changes about 5 times a day so could still change
		
Click to expand...

That was from the BBC website which must get its info from the met office but can still be different to any other website who also must get their info from the met office.  Still havent worked out how they can all be so different


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Is there a prize for finishing last?

.
		
Click to expand...

If there is I'll be challenging you for it... staying up to watch to the end of the US Open before leaving my house at 6am


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			If there is I'll be challenging you for it... staying up to watch to the end of the US Open before leaving my house at 6am 

Click to expand...

also watching the end of the US golf, but have to set off even earlier to get to Murphs......


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2012)

The Wooden Spoon is mine - Mine I tell you!

The game's gone into some kind of meltdown so anything could happen Monday....


----------



## TXL (Jun 16, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The Wooden Spoon is mine - Mine I tell you!

The game's gone into some kind of meltdown so anything could happen Monday....
		
Click to expand...

It looks like not only has someone stolen our summer but also quite a few of our games!  Even with home advantage I doubt I will get more that 30 points


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 16, 2012)

At least with me having to miss this event I have given somebody else the honour of finishing last. Otherwise it would have been mine, mine and mine alone. Have a great day guys and I will be thinging of you all whilst I am sat in the test centre waiting for my pupil to fail his 4th test.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 16, 2012)

TXL said:



			It looks like not only has someone stolen our summer but also quite a few of our games
		
Click to expand...

If I could get out for a round I would know if I had a game


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, if no one else will claim it, I will. Put me down for the win.

Sorted my driving out this afternoon. Was striping my irons, and my new putter was hot.

What can go wrong?


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			What can go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

You could sleep in.........


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

If I don't get there in time, start without me  I'm not out until 12.40 in the afternoon round


----------



## Swinger (Jun 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			If I don't get there in time, start without me  I'm not out until 12.40 in the afternoon round 

Click to expand...

Can i have your lunch, or will that be like breakfast??


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2012)

I was hitting it great today, on the range,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Can i have your lunch, or will that be like breakfast?? 

Click to expand...

If I don't sleep it'll be supper


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 17, 2012)

Gentlemen, 

Have a safe journey, I'm just about to leave so I can get 18 holes in on the way down and still watch the footy with a few beers, see you in the morning


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2012)

Think you've got the wrong forum - No Gentlemen on here......


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2012)

What are we doing for dinner? Golf kit, shower and casual, suited and booted?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			What are we doing for dinner? Golf kit, shower and casual, suited and booted?
		
Click to expand...

No shirt and tie needed, no jeans (not that you have any). That to me means a shower & fresh set of golf clothes


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there a team game of any sort tomorrow?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 17, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Is there a team game of any sort tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon we should have a scramble....... too bad for the teams with only 3 players...... :mmm:



Teeing off at 8.30.... 9 holes, should be done by 9.30..... lunch 10.30 - 12


----------



## TXL (Jun 17, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Is there a team game of any sort tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

There will be a blind pairs comp in the afternoon


----------



## JustOne (Jun 17, 2012)

Well done for organising Anthony, looks like a pain in the ass what with the withdrawals... have you shuffled the groupings?


----------



## TXL (Jun 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			What are we doing for dinner? Golf kit, shower and casual, suited and booted?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual.  You can stay in your golf kit but the folks on your table may not appreciate the "smell"   

Golf shoes (clean) can be worn anywhere downstairs in the clubhouse, however, you must not wear them when we go to eat upstairs for brunch or dinner.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2012)

Alarm set for 10 to 5 :mmm:, off to bed now and will catch up with the US Open on the way down, play well Lee!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 18, 2012)

You picked a good for it weatherwise.  I'm sat in the office, knackered after watching the end of the US Open, wishing I was at Camberley Heath.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope they're all having a terrible day. :angry:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there any Sky coverage, Live or Highlights later?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 18, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Is there any Sky coverage, Live or Highlights later?
		
Click to expand...

Of Camberley Heath? I don't think so


----------

